# What makes one immune to Stun?



## Elric (Nov 14, 2002)

Besides being undead or a construct or something that by definition is immune to stun, is there any way to become immune to it.  I'm not thinking of SR or Fort save here, but rather total immunity.  It seems to me like every humanoid/dragon... can be stunned and that there is no general protection against it.  Anything that I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Darklone (Nov 14, 2002)

I assume that dragons are immune against paralyzation... IMHO that's the same as immunity against stunning effects.

Hmm, would Freedom of Movement help against stunning?


----------



## Brekki (Nov 14, 2002)

Dragons are NOT immune to stunning, it is not the same as paralyzation.

Only class I know of is the Sohei from OA, they get immunity from stunning effects at lvl 5.


----------



## Stalker0 (Nov 14, 2002)

IMC DM's are immune to stunning 

Hehe, but seriously if you needed a way to be immune to stunning, you could probably make a magic item that does it.


----------



## Sejs (Nov 14, 2002)

If I recall right, not having a discernable anatomy is what makes something immune to stunning, for the most part.

Undead are immune to stunning
Constructs are immune to stunning
Ooze are immune to stunning
Plants are immune to stunning
Elementals are immune to stunning

So barring some supernatural ability that says "Hey, you're immune to stun now. Go you." gained from a spell, or class/prc.. nah, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Taloras (Nov 14, 2002)

Hmm....at 10th level, the elemental savant gets the elemental template, giving him immunity to stunning...thats the only thing i know of.


----------



## Sejs (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually, if I recall right Elemental Savants get immune to stun before they reach 10th level. 

One sec, lemme check.

Edit-Additional: Yup, there we go. 3rd stage of Elemental Transition.  Stage One(1st level): Immune to Sleep effects.  Stage Two(4th level): 60ft Darkvision, Immune to Paralysis.  Stage Three(7th level): Immune to Stun.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

Dragons can even be HELD, since HOLD MONSTER or the likes is a HOLD effect and HOLD effects are by the rules different from paralyse effects.

Bummer for the dragon.


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 15, 2002)

I know one of the functionings of the spell Favour of Ilmater (pg. 93 MaoF)makes the subject immune to stunning.  Perhapse a use actived magic item with that spell would work for you.


----------



## gfunk (Nov 15, 2002)

A few spells that make you immune to stunning:

Elemental Body (Sor/Wiz 7) from MotP
- Basically gives you elemental characteristics and, among them, immunity to stunning

Iron Body (Sor/Wiz 8) from PHB
- Gives you a ton of immunities including stunning

Shapechange (Sor/Wiz 9) from PHB
- When you change forms with this spell, your type changes as well.  Therefore, assuming undead, elemental, or construct forms will make you immune to stunning.


----------



## Black Arrow (Nov 17, 2002)

Hmmm, Elemental Archon (FaP PrC) also gains the elemental template at 10th level, IIRC.  Shintao Monk (OA PrC) gains stun immunity at 3rd level.  

I'm not sure about the wording, but a loose interpretation of the 4th level Freedom of Movement spell might provide allowance for stun immunity... while its examples focus on immunity to magic that impedes movement, it also provides an example of a non-magical movement inhibitor (water) that would be ignored.


----------



## hong (Nov 17, 2002)

Black Arrow said:
			
		

> *Elemental Archon (FaP PrC)  *




There's a Fap PrC now?


Hong "oh, the humanity" Ooi


----------

